# SAP BW/BO and SAP HANA Market in Australia



## sandhyamolli (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning for applying Skilled Nominated - subclass 190 Visa, before that I would like to know SAP Market in Victoria or NSW.

I am Certified SAP BW consultant with 7 years of experience and also have good experience in SAP BO. Woking in UK from past 2 years.

I am also certified in SAP HANA.

Can any one please advise on SAP Market for my skills. 

Regards,
Sandhya


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

I am a Xi/ABAp consultant.. Check for seek.com its like the CWJOBS..

you will get a fair idea..And its a good market.


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Any Updates on the current job opportunities for SAP BW & HANA Consultants.


----------



## Vardhan16 (Feb 1, 2016)

How will be job market for SAP BW and HANA consultants in June?


----------

